# Murray Spaceliner clones tank question



## schwinnman67 (May 22, 2021)

Just picked up a Spaceliner today, but it has the wrong tank on it. Looks like it's off a Murray clone. The bezel decal on top says Atkins, what company was that??


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2021)

Are you sure it’s just not a department store bike? Pic? V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 22, 2021)

Almost surely made by Murray and sold by Atkins department store.  What does the chain guard say?


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (May 22, 2021)

Can you post a photo of it? It sounds interesting.  Sure wish I could find space bikes so easy out here.  I’m still looking for the 64-65 “straight tank” model spaceliner.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 22, 2021)

What does the serial number read; is it a unique Sears stamping; (or Murray).


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2021)

Yep a lot of guessing until you post pics


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (May 22, 2021)

I did a google search and came across a few vintage Atkins bicycles,didn’t see anything that looked like a spaceliner,but there was an Atkins “sabre flite” made by murray that has a meteor flite look about it.


----------



## schwinnman67 (May 23, 2021)

I can't get at it right now, but know that it's a Spaceliner (SN starts with 502). It's missing the fenders and rack. The tank is the same as my BF Goodrich Challenger Vigilante, except for the odd brand name on the top of the bezel. Thankfully I happen to need a Murray tank and have an extra Spaceliner tank in my shed. The only parts I don't have to put it back as a Spaceliner are the rack and front fender.


----------

